# Buy cheap electric dethatcher vs renting a professional one



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Thoughts?

Greenworks Electric dethatcher like this: https://www.amazon.com/Greenworks-14-Inch-Corded-Dethatcher-27022/dp/B0030BG1HM/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1550264375&sr=1-1&keywords=greenworks+dethatcher

Or a rented, professional unit like this: https://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equipment/detail/1160/0700011/dethatcher/

I could rent the above unit roughly twice before paying for the electric unit.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I just purchased the greenworks. Haven't used it yet but I will next week. I don't have a trailer, so its not just the dethatcher rental, but also the cost of renting a trailer. The greenworks is very small and doesnt take up any space barely. If you go the greenworks route, be sure to get a heavy duty power cord or from what I hear, it will keep shutting off. 12 gauge should do, so count that into your decision.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I think the ones at Home Depot are only $50 so you could get 4 rentals out of that one. I'm thinking I'm going to buy one for myself like the one you linked to. At least until I can save up for a mower with a cartridge system. That's the ultimate goal.


----------

